# Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht feiert Premiere: "Episch, großartig und perfekt"



## David Martin (15. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht feiert Premiere: "Episch, großartig und perfekt"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht feiert Premiere: "Episch, großartig und perfekt"


----------



## Comp4ny (15. Dezember 2015)

Also hat Disney, wie viele immer anfangs dachten, doch tatsächlich geschafft ein großartiges Comback zu zaubern? UHHH bin ich auf nächste Woche gespannt  da gehts für mich ins Kino.


----------



## BuzzKillington (15. Dezember 2015)

"Geladene Gäste" hat hier gleich mehrere Bedeutungen. Gute Wortwahl!


----------



## Frullo (15. Dezember 2015)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Also hat Disney, wie viele immer anfangs dachten, doch tatsächlich geschafft ein großartiges Comback zu zaubern? UHHH bin ich auf nächste Woche gespannt  da gehts für mich ins Kino.



Du kannst tatsächlich so lange warten? Der einzige Grund, warum ich nicht morgen Abend bzw. Donnerstag morgen in die 00:01-Vorstellung gehe ist der, dass meine Kids den Film auch sehen wollen - und die müssen Donnerstag und Freitag zur Schule, also wird's bei mir Freitag Abend


----------



## MichaelG (15. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir dauerts länger. Mangels Zeit und wenn müßte ich nach Dresden oder Chemnitz fahren. Wenn will ich den Film auch in 3D sehen.


----------



## Panth (15. Dezember 2015)

Werde wohl erst sonntag reingehen ... bedeutet ich werde aufgrund von Internet-Spoilern eh den ganzen film schon vorher kennen


----------



## Comp4ny (15. Dezember 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Du kannst tatsächlich so lange warten? Der einzige Grund, warum ich nicht morgen Abend bzw. Donnerstag morgen in die 00:01-Vorstellung gehe ist der, dass meine Kids den Film auch sehen wollen - und die müssen Donnerstag und Freitag zur Schule, also wird's bei mir Freitag Abend



Kino-Tag hier im Cinemaxx.
Habe auch nur 2 Trailer gesehen und schau mir auch bewusst keine Reviews, neue Trailer oder sonst etwas an... davon habe ich mehr
und kenne den Film nicht vorab.


----------



## ZAM (15. Dezember 2015)

"Episch, großartig und perfekt" = Erwartungshaltung schüren = Spoiler


----------



## Wamboland (15. Dezember 2015)

Vielleicht wird er dann nicht total kacke ... ^^

Donnerstag Abend gehts los ...


----------



## stawacz (15. Dezember 2015)

also wir gehen direkt am donnerstag,,die aktuelle imdb wertung is zwar noch nich so richtig aussagekräftig aber immerhin sinds bisher um die 4000 stimmen....9,4!!!

das disney die rechte bekommen hat war das beste was passieren konnte...wie lange haben fans auf nachschub gewartet und wie enttäuscht waren alle als der dann wirklich kam(in form der neuen trilogie)  abrahams hats auf jedenfall drauf,,,schon die trailer zeigen wie düster der film im vergleich zur neuen trilogie is.auch die neuen charaktere find ich so weit ich da sbisher beurteilen kann ,großartig gecastet..kein vergleich zu heyden christensen oder dem seltsam aussehenden obi wan(ewan mcgregor).ich bin auf jedenfall voller vorfreude auf einen der besten starwars filme überhaupt


----------



## MichaelG (15. Dezember 2015)

Solange die dann nicht anfangen zu singen......


----------



## stawacz (15. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Solange die dann nicht anfangen zu singen......



ich glaub davon bleiben wir verschont,, xd



was ich so weit ich es in den trailern sehen konnte auch richtig gut finde is,das man stark merkt wovon starwars sehr stark inzpiriert is.vom ersten und zweiten weltkrieg und den nazis.hab grad noch mal bei wikipedia nachgelesen um meine vermutung zu untermauern .gab auch ein szene im trailer wo die sturmtruppen alle aufgereit vor einem schwadronierenden kylo ren (?)  stehen..das erinnerte auch sehr stark an hitlers reden..auch sollen die luftschlachten stark am zweiten weltkrieg orientiert sein.oder die art und weise wie palpatine an die macht kam...diese düstere beklemmende stimmung is es die ich besonders gut finde,,,wie gesagt,,ich fand die trailer jetzt schon weit besser als die komplette neue trilogie,,die waren mir viel zu quitsche bunt auf kindlich gemacht,,dazu noch nich mal gut


George Lucas behauptete, dass ihn insbesondere der Zweite Weltkrieg und der Vietnamkrieg inspiriert hätten. Lucas orientierte sich bei den Weltraum-Schlachten zu seinem ersten _Star-Wars_-Film auch an den Luftkämpfen des Ersten Weltkriegs. Ähnliches galt für _Das Imperium schlägt zurück_, wo bei der Invasion des Planeten Hoth durch die imperiale Armee der Grabenkrieg als Vorbild dient. Das Design einiger Roboter, insbesondere das von General Grievous in _Episode III_, orientierte sich am vor dem Ersten Weltkrieg entstandenen Werk _The Rock Drill_ von Jacob Epstein.[SUP][92]


[/SUP]_Star Wars_ drückt die Notwendigkeit eines friedlichen  Zusammenlebens der Völker aus und propagiert das Ideal einer  freiheitlichen Staatsform. Diese Demokratie ist aber immer der Gefahr  zügelloser Eigeninteressen ausgesetzt, welche die politische Macht  allein für sich beanspruchen. Solchen Tendenzen, die in der  Machtentfaltung Palpatines kulminieren, zeigt sich nicht nur die erste  Republik gegenüber hilflos, sondern auch die „Regierung der Philosophen“, die der Jedirat verkörpert. Die Militarisierung der Galaxie wird beiden zum Verhängnis.
 Die konföderative  Republik als Institution stellt allerdings die Ursache für den Unmut  dar, der die egoistischen Kräfte letztlich stärkt. Sie zeigt sich in der  Schwerfälligkeit der Exekutive, die Bedrohung abzuwehren, so dass Palpatine demokratisch legitimierte Macht an sich ziehen kann.[SUP][94][/SUP] Hier und auch an vielen weiteren Stellen zieht George Lucas enge Parallelen zu der nationalsozialistischen Diktatur in Deutschland, wo Hitler ebenfalls durch die Ausnutzung demokratischer Mittel und ein Ermächtigungsgesetz an die Macht kam.[SUP][95][/SUP] Weitere Anspielungen darauf finden sich unter anderem in den Uniformen der imperialen Truppen[SUP][95][/SUP], im Begriff Sturmtruppen[SUP][96][/SUP], in der Unterdrückung von Minderheiten, der imperialen Propaganda, sowie im allgemeinen Vorgehen und Wirken des diktatorischen Staates unter Palpatine, dem Imperator. Die Waffen einzelner Figuren sind solchen aus dem Zweiten Weltkrieg, etwa der Sterling-L2A3 nachempfunden.[SUP][97][/SUP] Lucas sagte dazu, dass er stark vom Zweiten Weltkrieg  und der Nazi-Diktatur inspiriert wurde, was sich auch in den vielen  Luftschlachten widerspiegelt, denen alte Kriegsaufnahmen als Vorbild  dienten.[SUP][98][/SUP]


----------



## MichaelG (15. Dezember 2015)

Hoffentlich bekommt der Antagonist auch so eine geniale Erkennungsmelodie wie damals Darth Vader:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hNv5sPu0C1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



So etwas markantes hat mir z.B. in der neuen Triolgie z.B. bei Darth Maul gefehlt. Außerdem war er eine Witzfigur im Vergleich zu Vader (auch wenn er Qui-Gonn gekillt hat).


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Dezember 2015)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Also hat Disney, wie viele immer anfangs dachten, doch tatsächlich geschafft ein großartiges Comback zu zaubern? UHHH bin ich auf nächste Woche gespannt  da gehts für mich ins Kino.


Naja, Disney macht generell (fast) immer gute Filme, finde ich. Kommerz hin oder her. Und es ist ja auch nun nicht besonders schwer, einen besseren Film als Episode 1 zu zaubern.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Dezember 2015)

Naja die Eisprinzessin war so lange lustig bis es losging mit den typischen Disney-Gesinge. Das war echt etwas störend. Das hat man z.B. bei Pixar-Filmen nicht.


----------



## mchenry (15. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja die Eisprinzessin war so lange lustig bis es losging mit den typischen Disney-Gesinge. Das war echt etwas störend. Das hat man z.B. bei Pixar-Filmen nicht.



Schau dir mal die Disney Filme im englischen Original an. Das ist der Gesang immer besser und passender. 
Teilweise verdrehen die im deutschen so gar die ganze Bedeutung/Gewichtung des Songs. 
Bestes Beispiel hier für ist "Let It Go" aus "Frozen".


----------



## stawacz (15. Dezember 2015)

naja disney vertreibt ja nich nur zeichentrick bzw animationsfilme,,fluch der karibik,guardians of the galaxy,ant man etc werden ja auch von disney vertrieben,,und die waren alle ziemlich gut


----------



## devilsreject (15. Dezember 2015)

stawacz schrieb:


> „Regierung der Philosophen“, die der Jedirat verkörpert. [SUP][/SUP]



Naja Das Gute ist im gleichen auch das Böse und umgekehrt. Wunderbar dargestellt in Form des kleinen Anakin, der vom lieben Jungen zum bösen Superheld mutiert, wobei man sich in der Geschichte von Anakin durchaus selbst wieder erkennen könnte (Verlustangst). Darth Vader ist daher mein absoluter Lieblingscharakter, da er eigentlich alle Facetten des menschlichen verkörpert. Der Vergleich zum WK2 lasse ich aus diesem Fall auch nicht zu wenn gleich mich die Truppenaufstellungen durchaus an Aufmärsche der "Arschis" erinnert.


----------



## stawacz (15. Dezember 2015)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Naja Das Gute ist im gleichen auch das Böse und umgekehrt. Wunderbar dargestellt in Form des kleinen Anakin, der vom lieben Jungen zum bösen Superheld mutiert, wobei man sich in der Geschichte von Anakin durchaus selbst wieder erkennen könnte (Verlustangst). Darth Vader ist daher mein absoluter Lieblingscharakter, da er eigentlich alle Facetten des menschlichen verkörpert. Der Vergleich zum WK2 lasse ich aus diesem Fall auch nicht zu wenn gleich mich die Truppenaufstellungen durchaus an Aufmärsche der "Arschis" erinnert.



aber wieso lässt du einen vergleich nich zu O.o hab mitlerweile ein paar interviews gelesen wo er (george lucas) selbst gesagt hat das er sich stark daran orientiert hat,,,allein schon die art und weise wie palpatine an die macht gekommen is,und das erste galaktische imperium ausgerufen hat mit sich als unumstößlichen diktator.mehr geht schon fast nich,,außer er hätte adolf palpatine geheißen^^

dazu noch die sehr wehrmachtartigen sturmtruppen mit ihren fiesen naziähnlichen generälen,,das kann man schon vergleichen


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Dezember 2015)

Es wird schwer den ganzen Spoilern auszuweichen die jetzt kommen werden, aber ich will möglichst wenig mitbekommen, bis ich selbst im Kinosaal sitze


----------



## devilsreject (15. Dezember 2015)

stawacz schrieb:


> aber wieso lässt du einen vergleich nich zu O.o hab mitlerweile ein paar interviews gelesen wo er (george lucas) selbst gesagt hat das er sich stark daran orientiert hat,,,allein schon die art und weise wie palpatine an die macht gekommen is,und das erste galaktische imperium ausgerufen hat mit sich als unumstößlichen diktator.mehr geht schon fast nich,,außer er hätte adolf palpatine geheißen^^
> 
> dazu noch die sehr wehrmachtartigen sturmtruppen mit ihren fiesen naziähnlichen generälen,,das kann man schon vergleichen



Klar die gewaltigen Sturmtruppen, alleine der Name  und dann die Symbolik, andersrum ist die NS-Zeit aber auch heute Ausdruck des Bösen. Jegliche Anspielungen unterstreichen somit klar die Bösartigkeit der Protagonisten. Der Film Eqilibrium macht es genauso, ist dabei aber durchaus tiefsinnig. Ähnliches finde ich in StarWars im Spiel mit der Macht. Sie steht beiden Seiten zur Verfügung, es ist ein leichtes die Seiten zu wechseln, wobei es unheimlich schwer scheint und viel Disziplin erfordert ein Jedi zu sein. Das wirkt sehr Anstregend. Näher liegt es, das sich bei der Geschichte Anakin/Darth Vader die Leute wieder finden. Aus dem Bauch heraus handeln um die Liebenden zu retten, dass spielte in der NS Zeit sicher keine Rolle.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Dezember 2015)

Hmm, nun ja.


----------



## stawacz (15. Dezember 2015)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Klar die gewaltigen Sturmtruppen, alleine der Name  und dann die Symbolik, andersrum ist die NS-Zeit aber auch heute Ausdruck des Bösen. Jegliche Anspielungen unterstreichen somit klar die Bösartigkeit der Protagonisten. Der Film Eqilibrium macht es genauso, ist dabei aber durchaus tiefsinnig. Ähnliches finde ich in StarWars im Spiel mit der Macht. Sie steht beiden Seiten zur Verfügung, es ist ein leichtes die Seiten zu wechseln, wobei es unheimlich schwer scheint und viel Disziplin erfordert ein Jedi zu sein. Das wirkt sehr Anstregend. Näher liegt es, das sich bei der Geschichte Anakin/Darth Vader die Leute wieder finden. Aus dem Bauch heraus handeln um die Liebenden zu retten, dass spielte in der NS Zeit sicher keine Rolle.


ja ich sag ja auch nich das alles eins zu eins übernommen wurde,,aber teile halt...der helm von darth vader is zb einem bestimmten samurai zuzuordnen aus einem anderen film..sind halt viele einflüsse die da einwirken,,das imperium selbst incl seinem imperator soll auf jedenfall an die NS zeit angelehnt sein


----------



## stawacz (15. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Hmm, nun ja.



troll  so drücke er sich vernünftig aus xd was will uns der künstler damit sagen ? 


wobei ich aber auch sagen muss,das mir gerade der anakin part so gar nich gefallen hat,,,viel zu schmalzig,,,das hat da nix zu suchen^^

wir sind hier nich bei rosamunde pilcher


----------



## matrixfehler (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich werde ihn mir logischerweise auch anschauen,
auch wenn ich bei Fantasy eigentlich mehr mit "der Herr der Ringe"-artigen Filmen liebäugle.

Aber offenbar kann J.J.Abrams kein Sci-Fi. Bei Star Trek hat er auch eine Menge Mist gebaut.

(nur falls jetzt jemand kommt, dass StarWars Sci-Fi wäre: Nein. Streng der Definition nach nicht.
Zum einen spielt es nicht in der Zukunft (!) und hat mit UNS als Rasse auch nix zu tun, spiegelt also keine mögliche Zukunftsvision der Menschheit wieder.)


----------



## waynetrain (15. Dezember 2015)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Aber offenbar kann J.J.Abrams kein Sci-Fi. Bei Star Trek hat er auch eine Menge Mist gebaut.



Ich fand Star Trek von Abrams recht gelungen. Ist eben Geschmackssache.



matrixfehler schrieb:


> (nur falls jetzt jemand kommt, dass StarWars Sci-Fi wäre: Nein. Streng der Definition nach nicht.
> Zum einen spielt es nicht in der Zukunft (!) und hat mit UNS als Rasse  auch nix zu tun, spiegelt also keine mögliche Zukunftsvision der  Menschheit wieder.)



Das ganze nennt sich Space Opera 



stawacz schrieb:


> auch die neuen charaktere find ich so weit ich da  sbisher beurteilen kann ,großartig gecastet..kein vergleich zu heyden  christensen oder dem seltsam aussehenden obi wan(ewan mcgregor)



Ewan McGregor zählt für mich seit Trainspotting zur Schauspielelite! Der Mann ist einfach gut. John Boyega hingegen hat sich in seinem bisher einzigen, erwähnenswärtem Auftritt in Attack the Block nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert. Für mich so ein 08/15-Schauspieler, der ähnlich wie Mark Hamill wieder in der Versenkung verschwinden wird.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Dezember 2015)

Ewan McGregor als Obi-Wan war für mich einer der wenigen Lichtblicke der Prequel-Trilogie.


----------



## Wynn (16. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja die Eisprinzessin war so lange lustig bis es losging mit den typischen Disney-Gesinge. Das war echt etwas störend. Das hat man z.B. bei Pixar-Filmen nicht.


Gesang ist nunmal ein Markenzeichen von Disney, bei Animationsfilmen zumindest. Disney ohne Gesang ist wie Darth Vader ohne sein Keuchen. ^^


----------



## stawacz (16. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ewan McGregor als Obi-Wan war für mich einer der wenigen Lichtblicke der Prequel-Trilogie.



ich sag ja nich das ich ihn generell nich gut fijnde,,is n toller schauspieler,,,bei star wars allerdings fand ich hat er so gar nich gepasst,und auch nich besonders gut gespielt.außerdem sah er die ganze zeit so verkleidet aus,,,nich wie in nem film,sondern eher als würde er zu halloween gehen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (16. Dezember 2015)

stawacz schrieb:


> bei star wars allerdings fand ich hat er so gar nich gepasst,und auch nich besonders gut gespielt.außerdem sah er die ganze zeit so verkleidet aus,,,nich wie in nem film,sondern eher als würde er zu halloween gehen.



Das trifft doch auf so gut wie jeden Schauspieler in den Prequels zu 
Natalie Portman ist auch eine großartige Schauspielerin, aber wenn das ganze drumherum schlecht ist, können eben auch solche Leute da nichts mehr dran ändern.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Dezember 2015)

Portman und McGregor haben sich gleichermaßen in den Prequels verschwendet.


----------



## matrixfehler (16. Dezember 2015)

waynetrain schrieb:


> Ich fand Star Trek von Abrams recht gelungen. Ist eben Geschmackssache.



Es ist nicht so, dass ich die Filme nicht auch gesehen hätte und "gut" fand.
Aber  der liebe J.J. hat dermaßen viele Logikfehler in die Handlungen gebaut, an wichtigen Stellen DERMAßEN auf den Kanon geschissen und dann wieder verdammt viel richtig gemacht.

Bei mir hinterließen die neuen StarTrek Filme ein gemischtes Gefühl. Aber überwiegend positiv.
Dennoch: Er hat es verkackt und die Erwartungen nicht erfüllt.

Bei StarWars scheint er besser aufgehoben.


----------



## momelisa (17. Dezember 2015)

Wahrscheinlich bin ich eine von den wenigstens, die noch nie ein Star Wars Film gesehen hat und mit diesem ganzen Hype nichts anfangen kann


----------

